# Sandfilter Problem



## sfischhoefer1 (9. Mai 2012)

Hallo liebe Teichfreunde. 

Ich habe eine Frage bezüglich meines Teichfiltersymstems. Aus vielen Foren habe ich herausgelesen, dass Sandfilter eine Ideale Lösung ist um einen Teich klar zu bekommen. So kam ich vor 3 Wochen zu den Entschluss mir einen Sandfilter selbst zubauen, da das Geld nicht für ein richtiges System ausreichte. Habe mir einen Regentonne mit 300 Liter Volumen gekauft eine Teichpumpe mit 4000m³/h. Dazu 75 Kg Quarzsand , ein paar Eimer Kies und kleinere Steine. Nun ging es ans Werk. Unten an der Seite der Regentonne habe ich ein Loch mit ca 6cm Durchbesser gebort dies sollte als Auslauf dienen , welches mit ein Stück Schlauch in den Teich fließt vor das Loch in der Tonne habe ich ein kleinen Schwam aus einer alten Filteranlage vorgestellt damit nicht der Sand hinausfliegt. Ganz unten kam eine Schicht mit kleineren Steinen dadrüber ca 15cm Kies und der Rest wurde mit 75 Kg Quarzand zu gefüllt. Ein weiteres Loch bohrte ich ca 10 cm unterhalb des Deckels der Rogentonnen, dieses Loch ist für den Einlauf des Wassers welche mit Hilfe der Pumpe in die Tonne gelangt. Nun fließt das Wasser durch den Quarzsand und das Wasser soll gereinigt werden. Ich habe den Filter nun ca 2 Wochen durchlaufen. Also eigentlich müsste der Teich schon einige Male umgeweltzt sein. Jedoch ist am Wasser kein Unterschied zu erkennen. Er ist und bleibt grün und ich habe nichts von meinen Fischen. Als ich vorkurzen den Deckel geöffntet habe stellte ich fest das die ersten Zentimeter Quarzsand schon einwenig verschmutz sind und das Symstem soweit funktioniert. Jedoch tut sich nichts weiter an der Wasserqualtität. Kann mir irgendjemand Tipps und Tricks geben, was ich tun kann. Freue mich über jede Antwort . 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 

sfischhoefer1


----------



## Moonlight (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Sandfilter Problem*

Hallo

und herzlich Willkommen 

Die Idee, so ein Teil selbst zu bauen ist ja nicht schlecht, aber hast Du Dich vorher über den Aufbau einer Sandfilteranlage informiert? Ich glaube nicht ...

1.Eine Sandfilteranlage ist ein Druckfilter
2. Bei ihr läuft das Wasser von oben nach unten
3. Von unten nach oben nur bei der Reinigung (sogenanntes Rückspülen)
4. Ist eine Sandfilteranlage völlig ungeeignet für einen Fischteich.

Und da spreche ich aus Erfahrung. Ich habe mir damals das Online-Buch 

http://www.so-wird-ihr-koiteich-klar.de/

gekauft. Ich dachte das klappt, klang ja auch alles logisch ... denkste. Hatte 14700l Wasser und eine Sandfilteranlage für 30000l ... hätte eigentlich funktionieren müssen.
Endergebnis gleich Null, hat außer Kosten nichts gebracht.
Der Filter war sehr schnell zugesetzt und die Algen bildeten Klumpen im Filter, da half auch tägliches Rückspülen nicht mehr, nur ständiger Sandwechsel.
Mein Tierarzt hatte außerdem von dem Einsatz eines Sandfilters bei Fischbesatz abgeraten. In dem Sand sammeln sich Bakterien und __ Parasiten und das macht die Fische krank.

Am Pool hingegen hat die Sandfilteranlage super funktioniert.

Ich an Deiner Stelle würde die Tonne umfunktionieren. Erstmal Wasser von oben nach unten und dann mit anderem Inhalt ...

Mandy

PS: was für Fische hast Du drin?


----------



## sfischhoefer1 (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Sandfilter Problem*

Da sind wir beide auf das ein und das selbe Buch hineingefallen. Ich habe 2 Kois, 10 kleine Goldfische und 3 große Goldfische. Okay und was für ein Inhalt schlägst du vor? Bzw wie bekommst du jetzt deinen Teich sauber? 

Das Wasser läuft von oben nach unten.


----------



## Zacky (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Sandfilter Problem*

Was für einen Vorfilter benutzt Du? Gibt es sonst noch einen Filter? Die 50000 l sind richtig? Wie ist dein Teich aufgebaut? Technik, Abläufe, Zuläufe?


----------



## katja (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Sandfilter Problem*

und fooddddoooooos! wo bleiben die? 


ach ja, :willkommen im forum


----------



## Moonlight (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Sandfilter Problem*

Gute Idee Zacky.

Stell doch mal paar Bilder vom Teich ein ... und sei so lieb, beantworte mal Zacky's Fragen.

Mandy

PS: Sorry, aber jetzt hab ich gelacht ... zwei Gläubige treffen sich in einem Forum ... hi hi hi hiiiiii
Der Typ hat sich ne goldne __ Nase an uns verdient ... wette ich mit Dir


----------



## sfischhoefer1 (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Sandfilter Problem*

Ein Vorfilter benutze ich nicht , da der platz nicht mehr ausreicht und die 50000 Liter stimmen. An den Seiten ist er auf ca 1m abgeflacht und verläuft dann auf 1,8m tiefe. Ich habe einen Bachlauf mit ca 7 m länge. Dessweiten habe ich eine Brunnenpumpe die jedoch nur auf Wunsch läuft genau so wie der Bachlauf. 

Fotos sind leider um diese Uhrzeit nicht mehr möglich 

Vielen Dank für die herzlichen Willkommens Grüße


----------



## sfischhoefer1 (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Sandfilter Problem*

Keine weiteren Filter vorhanden


----------



## katja (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Sandfilter Problem*



> Fotos sind leider um diese Uhrzeit nicht mehr möglich



du hast keine bilder vom teich auf deinem pc? 

dann aber morgen


----------



## Zacky (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Sandfilter Problem*

Ok dann schauen wir mal....

Habe gerade rein zufällig auch diesen Thread gelesen.... vielleicht ist ja hier was für dich dabei... er hat mit einem Sandfilter experimentiert - eine Art Beadfilter draus gemacht und ist zufrieden...

Ansonsten würde ich deine Regentonnenfunktion umdrehen - als Filtermedium HELIX und unten das Wasser rein und oben wieder raus. Das Ganze dann auf die 50000 l Volumen angepasst (also Mehrkammerfilterung), eine stärkere Pumpe wäre auch gut, Siebfilter als Vorreinigung.


----------



## sfischhoefer1 (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Sandfilter Problem*

nein habe ich leider nicht... Ja werde mich benühen


----------



## Zacky (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Sandfilter Problem*

hast du jetzt meinen Beitrag gelesen, weil wir gleichzeitig gepostet haben!?


----------



## sfischhoefer1 (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Sandfilter Problem*

Der Link verweist auf die Seite konne nicht gefunden werden. Könntest du das nochmal bitte schreiben. 

Davon habe ich auch schon gehöhrt. Nur zu blöd das der Teich 50000l fässt und demenstsprechend hohe kosten anliegen, was ich verhinden wollte...


----------



## Zacky (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Sandfilter Problem*

ich habe ihn korrigiert - jetzt müsste er funktionieren


----------



## sfischhoefer1 (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Sandfilter Problem*

Er funktioniert , jedoch passt dies nicht in meine Preiskategorie mehr, da schon einige Euros für meine ``Filter`` aufkommen mussten, was wie den anschein hat alles umsont war. Und mein Teich wohl die Glasklar sein wird


----------



## Nordic Wings (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Sandfilter Problem*

Ich schliesse mich Zacky an, die __ Hel-X Variante dürfte für dich die beste sein. 

Ansonsten hilft hier warscheinlich nur, etwas mehr Geld in die Hand zu nehmen (leider...)

Gruss Stefan


----------



## Joerg (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Sandfilter Problem*

Hallo sfischhoefer1,
:Willkommen2

leider sind funktionierende Filter bei deiner Teichgröße schon groß oder sie kosten viel oder sie kosten viel Energie. 
Sandfilter geht schon, aber der braucht eine sehr leistungsstarke Pumpe, die das Wasser "durchpresst".
Eine Rückspülung ist auch nur mit einer aufwändigen Bypassverrohrung sinnvoll.
Ein Bekannter von mir hat sich auch so ein Sandfilter angeschafft, lässt ihn aber nur noch zeitweise laufen.

Hoffentlich hast du genügend Platz, für einen passenden Filter.


----------



## sfischhoefer1 (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Sandfilter Problem*

Hallo vielen Dank für eure Beiträge. Hier sind die geforderten Fotos. Was haltet ihr von den Uv Klärern ??


----------



## Zacky (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Sandfilter Problem*

Na da ist doch noch viieel Platz.... da geht noch was. 

UV-Klärer sind nach meiner Meinung nach ganz sinnvoll und meine UVC läuft die Saison über duch.


----------



## Joerg (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Sandfilter Problem*

Hallo sfischhoefer1,
bei dir kommt dann wohl die "ich habe Platz" aber trotzdem günstig und gut in Frage.
Es ist nicht schwer mit kleinem Geld auch einen guten Filter zu bauen.
Falls die Menge an Pflanzen mit den Fischen im Teich gut passt, wird das Wasser sicher klar.

Les dir dazu mal die Beiträge Tonnenfilter durch. Da gibt es schon viele gute Anleitungen.

UVC kommt bei mir nur im Frühjahr zum Einsatz, wenn das Wasser grün werden will.
Danach lagert sie trocken bis zur nächsten Saison, da sie im Sommer nichts zu tun hätte.


----------



## sfischhoefer1 (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Sandfilter Problem*

Hättest du vieleicht ein paar Ideen was ich genau machen kann ?  Also Wasserplfanzen machen den Teich auch klar? Bestimmte Sorte? oder ist das Egal 

Habe mir jetzt ein paar Leiter Wasserflöhe gekauft. Die sollen wohl auch helfen. In der Zeit werde ich die Fische ausetzen. Jemand damit schon Erfahrung gehabt? Also ich brauch zusätzlich zu den Uv- Licht auch noch ein Filter wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe? Kann mir da jemand einen empfehlen für meine Teichgröße ? Und eine Empfelung bezüglich des Uv Klärers. Würde mich riesig über Antworten, Tipps und Tricks freuen 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 

sfischhoefer


----------



## rocket (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Sandfilter Problem*

Hallo,

also ich hab mit solch selbstbau Sandfiltern viel rumprobiert!
Das von oben einfach durchlaufen lassen, kannst vergessen.
Hatte ich auch gut ein Jahr laufen, aber mehr oder weniger rinnt da das Wasser einfach am schnellsten Weg durch.
Das es überhaupt nicht so funktioniert wie ein herkömmlicher 
Drucksandfilter. 

Ich habe jetzt das ganze auf Biosandfilter mit Schilfreinigung umgebaut
Nun läuft mein Teil so:
Eine 1500 Liter PVC Box wird von unten mit einer Pumpe gespeist.
Die Box hat unten ca. in 10cm höhe einen Lochblechboden ( Edelstahl) darauf liegt noch ein Edelstahlsieb, dann kommen ca. 15 cm Split weiter reiner Filtersand . Ich habe oben( ca 5cm unterm Rand) eine kleine Überlaufrinne montiert, da fließt das Wasser retour. Das ganze mit __ Schilf bepflanzen und gut is, bei mir und einen Teichkollegen funktioniert das ganze super.
Hab letzten Herbst nach 2 Jahren betrieb mal probehalber ca. 50cm runtergegraben, der Sand ist wie neu!!!
Zugleich habe ich noch einen Reinigungsflansch in den unteren Bereich eingebaut, so kann ich jetzt mit dem Hochdruckreiniger 1x Jährlich den ganzen Schmoder unten rauswaschen.
Zu beachten ist das das wassern ich zu schnell durchfliest, aber mit einer kleinen Pumpe sollte das auch im Dauerbetrieb gehen.
Ansonsten mittels Zeitschaltuhr einen Rhythmus einstellen so das das Wasser immer einige Zeit im Filter bleibt ( Rückfluss Sicherung nicht vergessen) 
Ich hab aber allerdings ein Bogensieb vor dem Sandfilter, das holt schon einiges an Schmutz raus.
Angesaugt wird hauptsächlich über Skimmer, nur hin und wieder mal über Ba.

Gruß Günther


----------



## sfischhoefer1 (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Sandfilter Problem*

Habe mir jetzt einen UVC Klärer 55w gekauft. Habe den vor mein Filter angeschlossen. Nur kommt keine klareres wasser raus als das was reinläuft. Wasserprobe und verglichen. Hat irgendjemand eine Idee was ich nun machen kann?. Sand aus Filter raus? Anderes Material? Hilfe !!!


----------



## Nori (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Sandfilter Problem*

Lies dir doch einfach mal diverse Bauanleitungen bzw. Bestückungsvorschläge für die Filtertonnen durch.
Eines vorneweg:
Bei 50000 Liter bist du an der untersten Grenze mit deinem 55 Watt Klärer.
Mit einer Tonne gibts bestimmt keinen großartigen Erfolg.
Ich nehm mal an dein Teich hat keinen Bodenablauf - also brauchst du ne leistungsfähige Pumpe.
Es gibt zwar "Hardliner" die jetzt sagen würden dass der Teichinhalt 1 mal pro Stunde durch den Filter soll - in Anbetracht deines geringen Besatzes würde ich sagen ne 15000-er bis 20000-er Pumpe reicht.
Wenn du jetzt den UVC zu klein gekauft hast (also keine Anschlüsse ab 50 mm vorhanden sind), dann solltest du auch noch einen Bypass legen, so dass du die maximale Wassermenge durch den UVC leiten kannst ubnd den Rest eben direkt durch den Filter.

Du benötigst: einen Vorfilter (Sieb-oder Spaltfilter), eine 300 Liter Tonne mit einer Feinfiltrierung (Schwämme von PPI 10 bis PPI 30 in Matten von Unten nach Oben durchströmt), eine Tonne oder besser 2 Tonnen mit Biomedien (bei dieser Größenordnung würde ich dir zu Plastikmedien wie __ Hel-X raten) - eine Tonne bewegt, die andere ruhend.

Vom finaziellen Aufwand bist du bestimmt bei 800,- bis 1000,- € (Vorfilter, ne günstige Eco-Pumpe, 3 Tonnen a 300 Liter, einige Schwammplatten mit 5 cm Stärke, Rohre, Flansche und das Hel-X).

Gruß Nori


----------



## Olli.P (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Sandfilter Problem*

Hi,


also wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstanden habe, erwartest du, das das Wasser nach der UVC klar ist........... 

Das wird nix............ 

Die UVC tötet Schwebealgen, Keime und Bakterien ab und klärt nicht das Wasser!! :__ nase

Und bis sich die Schwebealgen verklupt haben, das sie im filter hängen bleiben, kann das durchaus zwei, drei Runden dauern...........


----------



## sfischhoefer1 (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Sandfilter Problem*

alles klar  vielen dank , denke ich habe heute das problem gelöst


----------

